# Is Vinny Del ***** the luckiest coach alive?



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I can't remember the last time such a horrible coach in any sport was gifted with such talented players from the minute he started coaching. I'm starting to wonder if hes the luckiest MAN ALIVE. 

The evidence


Gifted with a glorious mane of jet black hair.
Doesn't seem to age. 
Despite being an average player he was able to make 17 million dollars during his playing career. 
Despite NO coaching experience whatsoever, he was hired to coach a young superstar in Derrick Rose in the third largest market in the USA, coaching the historic Chicago Bulls franchise.
 Hand held by two potential HOF coaches in Bernie Bickerstaff and Del Harris in his first season. 
Despite showing 0 talent for coaching he was given a second year to coach said Derrick Rose. 
Was attacked by his boss for being such a dumb coach, yet he was still coaching after the incident.
WASTED 2 years of Derrick Rose's development and you guessed it right kids, he got ANOTHER JOB, this time in the NBA Second Largest market. 
Is he coaching bums? Nope, ladies and gentlemen the Los Angeles Clippers have trusted the Development of superstar big man Blake Griffin and Eric Gordon to Vinny Del *****.
After a pathetic 32 win season, the Clippers bring in the games best play maker in Chris Paul. 
Despite being the games worst head coach Vinny is assured at the very least a better record than last season.










Ladies and gentlemen I give you the luckiest man alive, this guy is making millions of dollars doing something he has no idea how to do well...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> I can't remember the last time such a horrible coach in any sport was gifted with such talented players from the minute he started coaching. I'm starting to wonder if hes the luckiest MAN ALIVE.
> 
> The evidence
> 
> ...


No ****?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ha, awesome thread. VDN: failing up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How can you know someone's not a good coach in three years? First two years the Bulls made the playoffs even with Noah in and out of the lineup with injuries. Then Del ***** is given a perpetual loser with Baron Davis as a leader and you criticize him? Here's what you might not realize, if you took Derrick Rose off this team, Thibodeau might not look so good either. Coaches are only as good as their talent. 

When did Phil Jackson ever coach a team that didn't have one of the best five players in basketball on it? Here's your answer. Never.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

It seems Chris Paul's arrival will assure Vinney another decent season. Just imagine if the the Clippers could keep pace with the Lakers, Vinney's legend will only get bigger.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Vinny Del ***** to Chris Paul: YOU ARE THE LEADER. I PUT THE TEAM'S RESPONSIBILITY IN YOUR HANDS. BE THE COACH ON THE FLOOR. DO WHAT YOU FEEL IS BEST AND WIN THE GAME FOR US. 

Vinny Del ***** to the Media after a win: IT WAS A TEAM EFFORT. THE GUYS PLAYED EXTREMELY HARD AND EXECUTED WELL AS WE HAD PLANNED. CHRIS PAUL IS THE LEADER OF THIS TEAM. HE PUTS THIS TEAM ON HIS SHOULDERS AND WINS GAMES FOR US.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol this is hilarious


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I understand you hate Del *****, but it's a little overboard to say he "wasted 2 years of Rose's development" when Derrick became the NBA's youngest MVP ever.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's not even worth getting into again.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I understand you hate Del *****, but it's a little overboard to say he "wasted 2 years of Rose's development" when Derrick became the NBA's youngest MVP ever.


You know he won that MVP under Thibs right?

Vinny had nothing to do with anyone's development on this team. Look at how much better everyone played under Thibs. 



> How can you know someone's not a good coach in three years?


Anyone who watched any of those games knows how bad Vinny coached, he was widely made fun of by the media and even in LA people think hes a duffus.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mike brown got lebron and now kobe.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> mike brown got lebron and now kobe.


Yeah but Mike Brown was an exelent defensive coach, at least he could coach. Also, do you really consider being Lebron's bitch lucky?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah but Mike Brown was an exelent defensive coach, at least he could coach. Also, do you really consider being Lebron's bitch lucky?


you clearly just hate vinny del ***** so my comment had nothing to do with coaching ability.

mike brown got to learn under popovich and then got to start his head coaching career with lebron and now kobe. seems pretty "lucky" to me.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> you clearly just hate vinny del ***** so my comment had nothing to do with coaching ability.
> 
> mike brown got to learn under popovich and then got to start his head coaching career with lebron and now kobe. seems pretty "lucky" to me.


Did Mike Brown go from coaching ummm NOBODY to coaching Lebron and Kobe? Did Mike Brown go from Coaching Lebron to coaching Kobe the next year? Nope. The guy din't coach a full season and he got a ton of blame for why the Cav's din't win a title.

If you like Vinny then good for you.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> you clearly just hate vinny del ***** so my comment had nothing to do with coaching ability.


This has been confirmed in the past. It's why there's no point arguing in this thread.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> This has been confirmed in the past. It's why there's no point arguing in this thread.


If you guys don't like it, why are you even posting in the thread? lol.

Defending VDN's coaching just makes you guys look dumb, so just have fun with the thread, basketball is back gents, GOOD TIMES AROUND!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> You know he won that MVP under Thibs right?
> 
> Vinny had nothing to do with anyone's development on this team. Look at how much better everyone played under Thibs.


Rose developed about as well as anyone could expect in his first 2 seasons. He was rookie of the year and then an all-star in Year 2, then MVP in Year 3. That is a consistent upward trajectory. Yet you said those 2 seasons were "wasted" for his development; that is clearly not the case. 

It is OK to think Del ***** had nothing to do with it, but fact of the matter is Rose's first 2 seasons were not wasted in the least. Worse things could've happened by far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I've never argued that Vinny is a great coach. He's not the worst coach of all time either. He's average.

People always want things to be either the best or worst ever. It's silly.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I've never argued that Vinny is a great coach. He's not the worst coach of all time either. He's average.
> 
> People always want things to be either the best or worst ever. It's silly.


Hes a horrible coach nuff said, no point in debating.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

He's #115 of 294 in career winning percentage. I'd say that's average.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> He's #115 of 294 in career winning percentage. I'd say that's average.


Surrounded by very good talent don't forget. This is a guy who had no idea how to use timeouts, HOW MANY TIMEOUTS he had, he needed 2 HEAD COACHES calling every play on offense AND defense and he failed to follow simple recommended minutes for Noah also. 

Lets move on because its a losing argument for you.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes and NO. I believe he's the luckiest lame duck coach alive. He got the Bulls gig. He inherited Derrick Rose. He didn't know what to do. He got the Clippers job. He inherited Blake Griffin, Chris Paul, Chauncey Billups, Caron Butler, Deandre Jordan, Mo Williams. He still doesn't know what to do. 

Trust me on this one, if there is any consistency with Vinny Del ***** it's that he always, always, EFFSITALLUP. Have Faith, Vinny will stain his shorts eventually.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

You're trying to argue that he's a terrible coach. A coach's job is to win games. He's won a comparable percentage to:

Hubie Brown
Byron Scott
Paul Silas

Your argument sounds a whole lot like "I don't like him or the way he coaches, so I don't care about the things that actually matter."


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I know it's not as simple as wins and losses...but this is the same argument as it's always been. Point out the negatives, ignore the positives. Rose's progress in years one and two cannot be excused. Making the playoffs in both seasons here can't be excused.

You're Fox News and he's not a Conservative.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> ‘I would vote yes,’ Rose said late Tuesday night when asked if Del ***** should stay. ‘That’s a guy where we both came in (in 2008), he let me have my freedom, he still coached me, let me make my mistakes, watched film with him every day, taught me a lot on offense and defense.


Rose's thoughts, if you're not just going to discount those too. Oh, Rose is just a good pro and is saying what he needs to say....you can't just ignore evidence you don't like because it disagrees with you.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm really not even arguing he's a good coach. I'm just saying he's average. He's not like post-Monstars thievery Barkley and co. in a coaching context.

He's not a great offensive coach. He's not a great defensive coach. He's not a genius. That doesn't mean he's a horrible coach.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Rose's thoughts, if you're not just going to discount those too. Oh, Rose is just a good pro and is saying what he needs to say....you can't just ignore evidence you don't like because it disagrees with you.


Rose is also a guy who goes on record to say that he would take any of his guys over Dwight Howard.... The kid is a nice guy, what is he supposed to say?

Dude the whole winning percentage argument fails to explain to ANYONE how hes a good coach? A good or even mediocre coach doesn't do the dumb ass crap that Del ***** did. Records don't mean jack, you give Vinny Del ***** the 76'rs coaching job and HE DOESNT even come close to doing the job that Doug Collins did. ITS WAY MORE THAN JUST WINS, Mike Brown had a 66% winning percentage, does that make him one of the best coaches EVER?!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nope, and that's why I kept talking. It's clear that you have something against the guy and can't acknowledge anything but his negatives. That's cool. Do your thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> You're trying to argue that he's a terrible coach. A coach's job is to win games. He's won a comparable percentage to:
> 
> Hubie Brown
> Byron Scott
> ...


Sorry, have to jump in here. 1) Two words: sample size. 2) Judging a coach strictly on win percentage is very myopic. You have to take talent into consideration, and assistant coaches can play a big part, too. You have to look much closer to come to valid conclusions regarding coaching ability. 



King Joseus said:


> Rose's thoughts, if you're not just going to discount those too. Oh, Rose is just a good pro and is saying what he needs to say....you can't just ignore evidence you don't like because it disagrees with you.


Surely you follow Rose much more closely than I, and perhaps if he didn't feel exactly this way he may have been a bit more terse, but he hardly strikes me as the kind of kid to throw his coach under the bus, particularly while the man is still his coach. Picture him saying he believes Vinny should be fired.

Look, I'm indifferent to Vinny, I don't have a horse in this race. If you ask my honest opinion from the outside looking in, my general belief has been that he appears to be a below-average coach. The argument that he wasted two years of Rose's development is pretty laughable, though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> Sorry, have to jump in here. 1) Two words: sample size. 2) Judging a coach strictly on win percentage is very myopic. You have to take talent into consideration, and assistant coaches can play a big part, too. You have to look much closer to come to valid conclusions regarding coaching ability.


Yeah, I know. I was reaching to get away from the "He's horrible, that's all that needs to be said" part of the show.

Your "below average" take is more in line with reason than the "(might as well be a) chimpanzee coach" take that's being floated in here.

In three years, he's made the playoffs twice. He's had his ups and his downs. Average or within striking distance of it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> In three years, he's made the playoffs twice. He's had his ups and his downs. Average or within striking distance of it.


Again with the wins argument. 

HE DID NOT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS, Derrick Rose and a pretty talented team of players made the playoffs. This isn't Scott Skiles coaching a Loul Deng led Bulls team to the playoff's now ok. 

VDN is bad, bad bad bad bad, so stop defending him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

You can't have it both ways. Either coaches matter, or they don't matter.

Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen won the NBA Finals. Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant won the NBA Finals. PHIL JACKSON DID NOT WIN THE NBA FINALS.



I mean, seriously. Did he sleep with your wife?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

If somebody quotes that and thinks I was being serious, well, I won't know what to say.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

You know what? On the low, I still like Vinny. I'm glad we got a new coach and all that good schtuff, but Vinny is still a swell guy.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I just don't think Vinny is very bright... I don't think he's a terrible coach, I just think he'll always be capped at around average because he's simply not on the same intellectual level (from a basketball perspective) as other top coaches.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> He's not a great offensive coach. He's not a great defensive coach. He's not a genius. That doesn't mean he's a horrible coach.


This 100x over. Many coaches across NBA history have done some pretty damaging things to teams. Vinny did not do any visible damage; as others have said, that basically puts him at or near the average category. A coach should only get the "bad/horrible" label if they truly hinder the team's potential. In his 2 seasons, the Bulls made the playoffs and the young guys improved (Rose and Noah in particular, I guess Deng didn't but he was also injured much of those 2 years). The certainly didn't underachieve, and in some cases they overachieved. It is OK to say Vinny is not a smart coach, but it is indisputable to say he did any harm to the team's accomplishments or their development.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

personally i liked vinny as a coach and thought he was about avg.

he did what he was supposed to do , he groomed the young guys and stayed competitive( a thing alot of coaches cant do) ....some guys are just here for the moment and some guys stay forever VDN was a moment guy Thibs = 4ever


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thibs won't be a forever guy if he keeps getting knocked out of the playoffs by the Super Friends.


----------

